# M-Audio BX5a or Swan M200?



## Nuxius

I've been looking for some active monitors for about $100-$150 dollars and came across some used pairs of both the M-Audio BX5a and Swan M200's.

 I've searched around these forums (and people seem to like both) but can't seem to find any comparisons between them.

 Also of note, the Swans are the original version, not the newer MKII model.

 On another note, I also noticed some Swan D1080MKII's for around $100 (new) as well. How do they compare to the top 2? All I could find on them was some review in Chinese (heh)

 Also, if anyone has any other suggestions for active monitors in my price range, please tell me about them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## spacemanspliff

You need to get the new Swans and tell us how you like them.

 Honestly, all of them are good buys. I would go with the latest and greatest personally.


----------



## iKonoKlast

I demoed the BX5a a little bit, and since they're monitors, they can be rather harsh on some recordings, particularly in the high end. They could get fatiguing after a while... if you're looking for smoothness, look somewhere else.


----------



## Nuxius

Well, I definitely don't want something that will be fatiguing. I'll have to keep that in mind.. thanks iKonoKlast.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spacemanspliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need to get the new Swans and tell us how you like them._

 

Well, here's a Engrish Google translation of the aforementioned review for those D1080MKII's:

Translated version of http://article.pchome.net/content-435590.html


----------



## spacemanspliff

I know the Swans will be musical and smooth with a lack of lower bass impact. Get a sub for them eventually if needed I suppose but they should sound really decent for the $$. I got my mom a set of M10s for her TV and they are crystal clean down to about 70Hz and they start getting quieter after that. In other words, they sound like a pretty good pair of bookshelf speakers.


----------



## Jon118

The BX5-As are a step up from the DX-4s that I have, and if they're anything like the DX-4s they will be somewhat recording dependent, but very good if the recording is good. Poorly done albums definitely show their true colors on them, but well done albums sound phenomenal. They also did benefit from some burn in, which can be said of most speakers I'm sure.


----------



## warrior05

I'm a fan of M-Audio's monitors. Have and love the BX8s and I used to own a pair of BX-5s. I sold my BX5s off because it had a slight hum and I live in a very quiet house so I hear everything. I also wanted a bit more bass slam. After selling them off I tried out a set of Swans' M10. A very inexpensive 2.1 system that after some burn-in - especially with the sub - I am very happy with it. Surprisingly good considering how cheap they were. I've become a fan of Swans speakers. I also have a set of their 2.1 and just love their sound sig.


----------



## aych

partial hijack:

 but considering the price between the m-audio are about double the price of the m200's and the new swans 1080mkII are half the price of the m200... at about 79. perhaps its the bang for buck?


----------



## kocheez75

I was kind of wondering the same thing. Is the M200MKII really worth the extra $100 from the D1080MKII? Their specs are pretty much the same, except the M200 has a bigger cabinet and less distortion from the amp, but does it really warrant a $100 price difference.

 And I know this is kind of off topic, but does anyone know how the creative gigaworks T20 stack up to these? Thanks.


----------



## cjkel

You know, just coincidentally, I happen to have the D1080MKII and the M200 both sitting on my desk right now. I'm listening to old Led Zeppelin, Houses of the Holy and I am flipping back and forth between them. I bought the M200 first, to replace my computer speakers. I had a the Klipsch 2.1 iFi, which was really a great ipod system, but the amplifier started to behave funny and had to go. 

 Anyway, I bought the M200 based on many online reviews and I love the sound. I don't like the big boomy bass sound that a lot of computer speakers give. I like to hear the individual guitar strings ringing clearly. These are the best computer speakers I have ever heard. I don't think the low end is lacking; I think it is perfect, but some might feel a subwoofer is necessary for gaming and stuff.

 So I bought the D1080's for my work office, for paperwork after hours, to save a few bucks and I've been going back and forth between them on my desk for the past 2 weeks. They are not bad, but they don't give the bell-like clarity on the high end that the M200's have. My other objection to them is a faint hiss audible at low volumes. I don't hear that with the M200's at all. Since these are monitors, and you may have them nearby on your desk, you might find this hiss annoying. 

 The bottom line however, is that for $79 at New Egg, the sound is incredible. I don't think you can find another computer speaker of this quality anywhere near this price. To answer your question though, there is a difference between the M200's and the D1080's. The sound is easily superior with the M200's. Whether it is worth an extra $100 depends on your listening environment and cost consciousness.


----------



## kocheez75

How are the D1080's compared to the M200's in terms of size? This would also be a concern for someone with limited desk space.


----------



## cjkel

The footprints are almost identical--roughly 7 inches wide and 8 inches deep for the D1080's, vs. 7 by 9 for the M200's. The M200's are a few inches taller however. The D1080's have a typical speaker box shape, while the M200's are unique--slanted back in the front with a half wood finish, half black profile.


----------



## kocheez75

Is there any way to connect the D1080's to a digital output?


----------



## rhythmdevils

anyone else have any thoughts on these two? Im thinking of either the m200 or Bx5a for my bedroom. I definitely like a rich signature, i use flats on my grados... 

 and does anyone know if I can still get the original m200 anywhere? can't find any on ebay


----------



## episiarch

The M200 is nice and I'm very happy with it for near-field use on my desktop, but it has *nothing* on your (rhythmdevils') Mackies even in that mode, and IMO doesn't fill a room all that well (though I have to admit I haven't tinkered with placement). 

 I haven't heard the Bx5a, but I think Voltron has a set.


----------



## rhythmdevils

Yeah, I can't expect them to want to play with the mackies. But they'll be in the living room. I just want something in the bedroom that doesn't sound awful. I was just going to get something really cheap, but alas, Ive been around here too long for that! ha ha

 I would just go with the BX5a, because I have heard the StudioPro 4, and thought it was amazing for the price. But I don't want something sibilant or even close to sibilant. And so the m200 sounds like it may be a better option. But the new version is a bit pricey. So it would probably be a used older model m200 if that is what i went with.


----------



## slowth

I'd second them.. they just sound amazing.. and they're so sturdy as well. They've lasted in my church forever!


----------



## rhythmdevils

has anyone heard both the m200 and bx5a?


----------



## waddragon

I got the swan M200 before buying BX8A. The reason why I bought BX8A was that the left speaker of M200 became silent after one month using. I am planning to have a repair by warranty. So far, I can tell M200 is a very good monitor speaker with a lot of detail. I think the BX8A is even better than M200 when you play on high volume but I have never tried that due to my neighbor's complains.


----------



## Chrispy

So I'm looking at several speakers now (yay thread revival)

 Looking at Swan D1080mkII, Swan M200MkII, and the M-Audio BX5a

 Im borrowing a friends BX5as are okay but it sounds like the left driver might have a bit of trouble, and a friend of mine had a paid that he said started popping. Has anyone else had problems with these as far as quality control?


----------



## Spasticteapot

I've listened to the BX5a's, and did not like them at all. 

 I have, however, had the Behringer 2030Ps recommended to me. They have incredibly flat frequency response and very low distortion, and while they do need an external amp, they are quite cheap at $130/pair.


----------



## jinp6301

I personally like the Bx5a for the price i paid ($100 used) The highs are fantastic imo but the mids and bass are a bit muddy, but thats to be expected for speakers of that price range.


----------

